# Simple Green instead of cleaning fluid



## compustitch (Aug 10, 2007)

I have an Anajet and am wondering if anyone uses Simple Green instead of buying (expensive) cleaning fluid for cleaning print head and docking station.


----------



## aspenlht (Jan 15, 2007)

compustitch said:


> I have an Anajet and am wondering if anyone uses Simple Green instead of buying (expensive) cleaning fluid for cleaning print head and docking station.


I know a lot of gear heads do not use simple green on motors that may contain aluminum. It etches the metal. I think their is one simple green product formulated for engines that does not harm metal, might want to check it out. That being said, I would do some experiments before using.
Take Care, Bill


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

We've been using it for over a year now. Just cut it down with distilled water so you have a 50/50 mix.


----------



## FulStory (Jun 5, 2013)

TahoeTomahawk said:


> We've been using it for over a year now. Just cut it down with distilled water so you have a 50/50 mix.


Simple Green Extreme Motorsport Cleaner

how about this simple green? suitable?


----------

